# Dämpferfrage zum Switch SL



## McDaniel (13. Juli 2004)

Hi Phil,

mich interessiert plötzlich das Switch und da ich mit dem Rahmen eher Freeride-Touren statt Hardcore-Freeride (mit hohen Drops) fahren werde, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man das Switch SL (wegen dem leichteren Rohrsatz) auch mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer ausstatten/bekommen kann, statt des Luftfederelements? Dadurch würde das Gewicht - für mich persönlich - immernoch in Tourentauglichen Regionen bleiben, die Federungsperformance allerdings deutlich besser werden.

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Dan


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2004)

McDaniel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Phil,
> 
> mich interessiert plötzlich das Switch und da ich mit dem Rahmen eher Freeride-Touren statt Hardcore-Freeride (mit hohen Drops) fahren werde, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man das Switch SL (wegen dem leichteren Rohrsatz) auch mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer ausstatten/bekommen kann, statt des Luftfederelements? Dadurch würde das Gewicht - für mich persönlich - immernoch in Tourentauglichen Regionen bleiben, die Federungsperformance allerdings deutlich besser werden.
> 
> ...



also reinbauen lassen tut sich auf jeden fall einer... ich mein sogar mal gelesen zu haben das man das auch mit stahlfeder kaufen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDaniel (13. Juli 2004)

Ah es hilft, wenn man sich die hp von bike action mal genauer anzusehen 
Also es ist wohl wahlweise mit Stahlfeder- oder Luftdämpfer lieferbar.

Wieviel wiegt denn das Switch SL mit FOX Vanilla RC PPD in 18 Zoll? Und was mich außerdem noch interessiert - gibt es verschiedene Farbvarianten? Abgebildet ist es nur in einem (scheinbar) blau/antrazit-mix, am liebsten wär mir ja silber


----------



## bang kenobi (13. Juli 2004)

hi...

offiziell (www.bikes.com) hat man die wahl zwischen
einem Fox Float RL AVA ProPedal 
oder einem Fox Vanilla RC ProPedal Coil

gruß max


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Juli 2004)

McDaniel schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel wiegt denn das Switch SL mit FOX Vanilla RC PPD in 18 Zoll? Und was mich außerdem noch interessiert - gibt es verschiedene Farbvarianten? Abgebildet ist es nur in einem (scheinbar) blau/antrazit-mix, am liebsten wär mir ja silber



i glaub farbauswahl gibts nicht viel... (rockymountain hat massenfertigung, mit großen maschienen, da geht sowas nicht...   )

gewicht? halt was der stahlfederdämpfer mehr wiegt mehr... su um die 150g...


----------



## McDaniel (14. Juli 2004)

Ich hab da mal so ein bike-Magazin von nem Freund ausgeliehen (kaufe sowas ja nicht ) und da ist ein 04er Test von einem Switch SL drin, allerdings definitiv mit einem schwarzen Rahmen (und nicht dieses "smoke") ... darum frage ich. Die Farbe smoke wäre für mich schon ein Grund vom Kauf Abstand zu nehmen - tja, so bin ich halt


----------



## Phil Claus (14. Juli 2004)

Hi McDaniel,

das Rocky Mountain Switch SL  ist, wie Du korrekt bemerktest, wahlweise mit einem Fox Float AVA Pro Pedal oder einem Fox Vanilla RC Pro Pedal Coil ausgestattet. Falls Du hauptsächlich Bikeparks besuchst, wäre vielleicht das Switch, bzw. der Switch "Richie Schley" Rahmen  die bessere Alternative, die in der Farbe "Steel Blue" und "Earth Brown" erhältlich sind. Seit dem gestrigen Tage kannst Du die aktuellen Tests der BIKE und MOUNTAINBIKE auf unserer Homepage (Column: Tests)  nachlesen, die nochmals gezielt auf den Einsatzzweck der jeweiligen Bikes eingehen. Das Switch SL  ist in natura sehr dunkel, rauchgrau würde die Farbe am besten beschreiben. Falls Du einen Silber Ton bevorzugst möchte ich Dich darauf hinweisen, dass Du das Switch Pro  als Rahmenkit erhalten kannst, dieser Rahmen hat jedoch ein 1.5" Steuerrohr.


----------



## McDaniel (14. Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank schonmal, die beiden Tests aus der Zeitschrift bike liegen mir sogar in natura vor. Das Switch Pro ist farblich wirklich am schönsten, allerdings hat es eben leider nicht den leichteren Rohrsatz und für 1.5 gibt es leider keine vernünftigen Gabeln (Marzocchi ist und bleibt die Freeride-Refferenz).

Nochmal zur Farbe ... das Bild auf eurer HP ist leider für meine müden Augen zu klein um mir eine konkrete Vorstellung davon zu machen, wie das ganze in Wirklichkeit nun aussieht. Ist "rauchgrau" ein reiner grauton, oder ist er tatsächlich irgendwie auch etwas bläulich, so wie es auf dem bild den Anschein hat?


----------



## Phil Claus (14. Juli 2004)

Hi McDaniel,

Du hättest die Möglichkeit, Deinen Switch Pro Frame mit einer Reduzierhülse auszustatten, welches dann eine Marzocchi Fork zulassen würde, I agree, there are the reference in Freeriding. Das Grau ist ein dunkles Rauchgrau, der Pic auf der Homepage gibt es nicht wieder, es ist definitiv dunkler/grauer.


----------



## Marc T. (14. Juli 2004)

HI Phil,

wo ihr gerade beim SL seit und den aktuellen Tests, da fällt mir eine Frage auf. In beiden Tests ist das SL anders als das von RM angebotene Komplettrad ausgestattet (anderer Vorbau, Laufräder, etc.). Ist das also ein von euch aufgebauter Rahmen? Und wenn ja warum wird nicht das Komplettrad für Tests den Magazinen zur Verfügung gestellt, wäre doch sicher ausssagekräftiger für potentielle Käufer (wie mich    )

Gruss Marc


----------



## Phil Claus (14. Juli 2004)

Hi Marc T.,

guter Punkt, aber bei den beiden Switch SL handelt es sich um Bikes, die wir gemäss den Spezifikationen der jewiligen Redaktionen zusammengestellt haben. Sie haben jedoch die gleiche Charakteristik wie das Komplettbike, was ebenfalls auch als Rahmenset erhältlich ist. D.h. die wichtigen Faktoren wir Fahrfeeling und Fahrverhalten sind identisch. Viele Redaktionen nutzen die Möglichkeit, auch neue Produkte, wie z.B. die neue Race Face Diabolus Kurbel, bzw. Maxxis Tubeless Reifen in Addition zum Bike zu testen, und wir berücksichtigen diese Wünsche entsprechend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (14. Juli 2004)

> guter Punkt, aber bei den beiden Switch SL handelt es sich um Bikes, die wir gemäss den Spezifikationen der jewiligen Redaktionen zusammengestellt haben. Sie haben jedoch die gleiche Charakteristik wie das Komplettbike, was ebenfalls auch als Rahmenset erhältlich ist. D.h. die wichtigen Faktoren wir Fahrfeeling und Fahrverhalten sind identisch. Viele Redaktionen nutzen die Möglichkeit, auch neue Produkte, wie z.B. die neue Race Face Diabolus Kurbel, bzw. Maxxis Tubeless Reifen in Addition zum Bike zu testen, und wir berücksichtigen diese Wünsche entsprechend.



Das soll jetzt nicht bös gemeint sei, aber ich denke die teuren Luxusparts sind nur montiert um ein besseres Testergebnis zu erziehlen. Und so ist es auch, beu allen Rockys die so von euch aufgebaut sind werden die Parts meistens sehr gelobt, Und der Rahmen oft garnicht mal so. Das starke Umlenkungsverhältnis wird oft negativ beurteilt. 

Auch wenn sie das jetzt abschreiten, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es so ist.


----------



## McDaniel (15. Juli 2004)

Also speziell beim Switch ist mir bspw. gar nicht aufgefallen, dass das bike im Testfeld offensichtlich nur aufgrund von RaceFace Parts besser abgeschnitten haben soll. Ganz im Gegenteil, in den diesjährigen Tests der Zeitschrift bike (Januar und August) hat das Switch größtenteils nur wegen seines scheinbar besonders agilen Fahrverhaltens so gut abgeschnitten. Abgesehen davon finde ich es auch gar nicht verkehrt, wenn solche Testbikes mit edlen Anbauteilen aus eigenem Hause ausgestattet werden, denn in der Form wollen sicher die meisten so ein bike über kurz oder lang auch selber fahren - wer 2500 Euro für einen Rahmen ausgibt, der denkt früher oder später 100%ig auch über Tuningparts nach - Sparfüchse kaufen sich doch niemals so einen Rahmen, oder? Und wenn im Testfeld andere Hersteller an ihre bikes bspw. eine "The Cleg" schrauben, muss das Rocky ja auch irgendwie noch konkurrenzfähig bleiben können - eine 300 Euro Bremse wird ja auch nicht jeder fahren können. Das Switch ist in der aktuellen Bike wirklich ziemlich Edel (bzw. hardcore mit Diabolus, Deemax und Super T etc.) aufgebaut, aber es tritt dort ja immerhin auch gegen bikes an, die eigentlich in der selben Kategorie wie das RMX spielen.


----------



## krankedbiker (15. Juli 2004)

Das stimmt aber jetzt vorne und hinten nicht was du schreibst. Also Rocky MOuntain könnte das Switch SL zb. in der Ausführung zu den Tests geben wie es auch als komplettbike verkauft wird. Das machen andere Hersteller auch.

Und warum meinst du das Sparfüchse solche Räder nicht fahren? Also ich sage wer 2500 für einen Fahrradrahmen ausgibt muss ziehmlich bescheuert sein. Dafür bekomm ich doch schon ein Auto! Für meinen Switch-Rahmen hab ich damals 590 bezahlt. Für meinen 02er RM7 habe ich 1300 bezahlt, aber da kahm er auch gerade neu raus. Das war damals auch ein sehr guter Preis. Dann möchte ich nicht wissen wo du einkaufst

Hab mir gerade ne neue 04er Duke XC für 90 gekauft. Das sind gute Preise. Wenn du auch mal so ein Schnäpche mache willst kauf mir nen Steuersatz ab


----------



## Osti (15. Juli 2004)

also, ich habe jetzt 2 mal die Leute der mountainbike beim "testen" gesehen, seitdem gebe ich nun mal nullkommagarnix mehr auf das, was in den Tests steht. Ich denke die wollen eher mal einen Tag lang nen richtig geilen Hobel unter den CC-Schuhen haben    bzw. bei der Gelegenheit die neuesten Parts befingern, aber mit testen hat das nicht viel am Hut. Ist wohl eher nen Redaktionsausflug....

Osti


----------



## krankedbiker (15. Juli 2004)

Auf die Tests kann man echt überhaupt nichts geben. ZB. in der Mountainbike News, es kann doch nicht sein das der Testsieger ein Canyon ist. Das weis doch jeder das der Rahmen ein absolutes billiggerät ist. 

Die einziegen die einigermaßen vernünftig testen sind die Jungs von der MTB-Rider


----------



## McDaniel (15. Juli 2004)

Zeigst Du mir mal bitte, wo ich ein nagelneues RM Switch 04 Rahmenset für 590 Euro mit Händlergarantie bekomme? Wenn Du das nicht kannst, brauch auch auf die restlichen Kommentare wohl kaum mehr eingehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupomat (15. Juli 2004)

Nagelneuer RM7, gleich nach dem er rauskam 1300,-????????

ich sag mal geklaut oder 2te wahl oder so  !! nee im ernst! die preise sind schon ein bisschen utopisch! aber wenns stimmt ich könnte auch eine duke für 90,- euro brauchen!


----------



## chickenway-user (15. Juli 2004)

also so nen switch für 590 hät ich auch gern...

aber ab und zu macht man mal so schnäppchen, mein flow hat 600 gekostet. war halt nen vorjahresmodell... das rm7 übrigens auch, erst lesen lieber lupomat, dann erst meckern!


----------



## lupomat (16. Juli 2004)

@ chickenway-user:

wo steht denn da was von vorjahresmodell?????????

und ich hab meinen ersten rm6 auch für 1400 gekriegt, neu vom händler! aber der stand halt schon über ein jahr rum!!


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Juli 2004)

lupomat schrieb:
			
		

> @ chickenway-user:
> 
> wo steht denn da was von vorjahresmodell?????????
> 
> und ich hab meinen ersten rm6 auch für 1400 gekriegt, neu vom händler! aber der stand halt schon über ein jahr rum!!




uuuuuuuuuups, sorry, mein fehler! jaja, is peinlich, erst über die anderen schimpfen, das sie nicht lesen können und dann doch selber daneben liegen!


----------



## krankedbiker (16. Juli 2004)

> Zeigst Du mir mal bitte, wo ich ein nagelneues RM Switch 04 Rahmenset für 590 Euro mit Händlergarantie bekomme? Wenn Du das nicht kannst, brauch auch auf die restlichen Kommentare wohl kaum mehr eingehen!



Mir ist doch egal was ihr was ihr für eure Sachen ausgebt. Ich weis nur das ich meine Sachen wesendlich billiger bekomme, ob ihr das glaubt oder nicht.

Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das ich 590 für nen 04er Switch bezahlt hab. es ist ein 02er und ich hab es letztes Jahr gekauft. Könnt ihr euch in der Gallerie anschauen.

Soll ich euch noch weiter ärgern? Ich hab für letztes Jahr für mein 03er Flow Rahmen (neu beim Händler) 200 bezahlt. Habs dann ein halbes Jahr päter für 250 bei ebay verkauft weil zu groß war. Hab letztes Jahr ebenfalls 200 für mein neuen 02er Grind bezahlt, was ja leider gebrochen ist und wofür ich dann mein 04er Flow von BikeAction bekommen habe. Hab also für mein 04er Flow SpezialEdition Rahmen nur 200 bezahlt. glaubt ihr das ich mir diese Räder sonst leisten könnte? bestimmt nicht. Ich bin erst in der Ausbildung, hab nen Auto und muss noch für die Zukunft sparen. Da bleibt nicht viel für die Bikes. Trzotzdem kann ich mir noch 3 sehr gute Räder leisten. (Muss ja auch, denn 2 sind ja meisten kaputt  )


----------



## McDaniel (16. Juli 2004)

Fassen wir zusammen: Du beschwerst dich darüber, dass bikeaction nicht 1:1 Komplettbikes in Tests schickt, wie sie neben Rahmensets auch verkauft werden, hast aber noch nie ein Komplettbike gekauft und das auch scheinbar in naher Zukunft gar nicht vor?
Prima, denn dann können ja weiterhin guten Gewissens Rahmensets mit edleren Anbauteilen an die Testredaktionen geschickt werden, für die sich eben viele der Leute auch interessieren, die tatsächlich aktuelle Modelle bei ihrem Händler kaufen möchten!
Mehr gibt´s dazu wohl nicht mehr zu sagen?!


----------



## krankedbiker (16. Juli 2004)

Da muss ich dir recht geben  

Ich hör jetzt auch auf zu streiten, jeder kauft halt das was er kaufen möchte.

Hauptsache es ist ein RockyMountain


----------



## BigHitRider (16. Juli 2004)

also wirklich leute, wer bis jetzt noch nicht geschnallt hat das es bei den meisten Tests nur über bestechung läuft, lebt eindeutig hinterm Mond.

Ich glaube das einzig seriöse Magazin is MTB-Rider. Die vergeben keine Noten sonder stellen nur ein Fazti auf. In dem sie stärken und schwächen darstellen. Da kann niemand für eine bessre Note bezahlen.

Außerdem hab ich noch nie ein Rocky mit der Orginal ausstattung in einem Test gesehen. Es wahrn immer nur die edesten Parts verbaut, und nie die Parts die der Katalog angibt. Auch auf den Fastivals kann man meistens immer nur von Bikeaction selbst aufgebaut Modelle testen. Das is bei keiner anderen Firma so. Also nichts gegen Rocky Mountain, aber ein bisschen komisch finde ich das schon. Ich muss dem Krankedbiker völlig recht geben.

Ach ja und zu den Preisen. Also ich kenne Händler die verkaufen den 04er Flow Rahmen für 299 Euro neu. Also wer da mehr zahlt, na ja ihr wisst schon, der is doch   .


----------

